# Curly Anigre



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2014)

I have some Anigre but not nearly as curly as a couple of boards I am considering getting and I don't remember ever working with it before. Has anyone ever used any? Did you like the way it works and finishes?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 14, 2014)

I've used it before Kevin. No issues working it. Same precautions as most hardwoods with drilling. Only used a Tung oil finish but don't think others would be a problem. The really curly stuff works better that Maple IMO.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 14, 2014)

I have about 200 bf I got from an auction. I used it a few times in the past and have made a couple of things from my current stash. Like Lowell said, no issues really, glues and takes stain fine. One thing I noticed though, with one of the last boards I resawed, was that it dulled my bandsaw terribly. I thought I must have hit some metal, but I could find none, and it was new clean lumber. Did some googling and all descriptions say it "may have a significant blunting effect on tool's because of a high silica content". Seems it varies a lot from tree to tree. I don't recall anything remarkable about anigre I worked with before, but this board dulled it quicker than about any wood I've ever cut.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes I read that about the silica which is why I am leery of it. It's just that I found a board on ebay with tons of curl in it like I never saw in anigre before but I have already decided to pass. I won too many auctions this past week lol.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2014)

I've turned pens from it, and I've still got a handful of curly blanks stashed some place. I don't recall anything peculiar about it, but it's been a while.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 14, 2014)

Barry Brings up an interesting point about silica content. I used to seek out those kinds of wood. They have certain sound properties that are highly desirable. I think it's because sound resonates thru them at an altered frequency compared to the same type wood that is less mineralized. Two of the most mineralized woods I have left is Cottonwood and Douglas Fir. Both produced sparks with a chain saw, table saw, or a bandsaw and dull the blades quickly. I think it has to do with the type of soil and the amount of water available to it as well as the internal structure of the tree to suck it up when growing. Sinker logs and ocean logs can mineralize well, sometimes quite well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

